# Mid MO



## mushroomsarah (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi all! I'm in Columbia, MO and was wondering if anyone was getting excited about the warm weather that seems to be on the way to us? Has anyone had any luck yet? I've been out a few times, but haven't seen a thing yet! My husband and I just moved to Columbia in December so we are trying to find places hunt. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## barefootcabra (Apr 13, 2016)

The warm weather will be good, I still would love to see a little more rain, though!

I just know of a few local public parks, but I've had some luck around Cosmo Park and out at Eagle Bluffs. As with all places like that you need to get out early to find much before it all gets picked over, but when I've found them I've at least got enough for myself for a couple meals. I just recently moved out of the area so I'm in the process of finding new spots, so I know exactly what you are going through. Good luck!


----------



## mushroomsarah (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you so much Barefootcabra! We are never very successful at finding morels, but hopefully this year will be better. My husband has never really had enough to make a decision on whether he likes them or not, lol. I'm not a fan, but I love the hunt! Here's hoping we will get enough for a meal this year!


----------

